# Remove Burnt Smell From House



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

We neglected to turn off the oven before we left home, cooking a pizza for 5 hours at 500 degrees. We got back and had a nice, solid black discus waiting for us, along with a house full of smoke.

We aired out the house, but still have that smoky residue in the air. How do we get rid of it? Are there health issues from breathing this smell? We have three little boys and two of them have asthma.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I suggest you go over to "webmd.com" for health issues first and get a medical opinion. The burnt smell could last for weeks or longer. To speed things up, you may need to sponge mop ceilings and walls, shampoo furniture and rugs, have draperies cleaned. The clothing thats in closets or stored away should be checked also. Get up close and use your nose to determine where the strongest smells are coming from and start there.

Or you might be covered by your fire insurance policy and if so, then there are pro's who specialize in smoke damage. You did not have visable flame as far as you know but the pizza was burning and you have smoke damage. Call your insurance agent or prepare for a lot of cleanup by yourselves.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The burnt smell is on and in everything it touched. You will need to clean all the hard surfaces and wash/dry clean all the fabric sufaces, including all the carpets.
Ron


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

*START HERE* if you have no insurance coverage. My brother in law made a fortune hiring "rent-A-drunks", and doing this for a living through insurance companies.


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

Will the smell fade away on its own? The smells from cooking odorous food and from painting fade away.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

sweaty said:


> Will the smell fade away on its own? The smells from cooking odorous food and from painting fade away.


Maybe, but I doubt it. What will happen is that you will get used to the smell and think it has dissipated. Ask a friend or relative that is visiting if they can still smell it in a few weeks. That will be the test.
Ron


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

Boiling vinegar and cleaning the oven did the trick. Thanks for your input.


----------



## jacksbird19 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Boiling pot of homemade vegetable soup for 5.5 hours!*

HELP - two weeks ago, I mistakenly left a pot of veg soup boiling while I casually went to the hairdressers and into town shopping! Came home and what a smell and smoke hit me! I tried all the white vinegar and bread things and have lost count of the number of Yankees I have burned since then. The smell is still here - what should I do? Any suggestions....


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

I assume you've already tried the other suggestions?


----------



## Mrdippy (Jan 25, 2011)

Re-painting walls could help, using chemical erasure cleaning pads might help clean soot/residue. The vinegar idea you have already.. Maybe steam clean carpets. If it needs professional help I think this would be covered under most homeowners policies - perhaps you'll need to describe it as an accidental stovetop fire to get coverage.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I used to work in Fire Damage Restoration in CT. I am now a chemist.

Odors will fade away, cuz oxidation effect from simply "airing out" the house. Odors are organic compounds that are sensitive to oxygen, thereby rendering them eventually odor free. Could take 2 months. Be patient, unless kids asthma is a big issue, of course. (Thats why the oregano you buy in the store, prepacked, smells like bland nothing, compared to the fresh oregano one picks off a bush. Air got to it, and Durkee sells it anyway, cuz no alternative.)

Now, we used to wash down woodwork with Dirtex, which is mostly sodium carbonate (I didnt know that when I was a painter...LOL).

We used Dirtex powder in solution and spongen down surfaces......very time consuming, on woodwork, but in the early 70's, people worked for a living without complaining.

On walls filled with black carbon from fires, we washed them down, then coated with 2 coats of BIN ethanol based sealer. NOTHING ELSE WILL WORK!!!!!!!! Also, 1 coat of BIN on woodwork/casings. Respirator a MUST. 

Smoke is a challenge. Oh, nothing will dissolve carbon, BTW. Scraping is it.


----------



## jacksbird19 (Jan 30, 2011)

operagost said:


> I assume you've already tried the other suggestions?


 yes....


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank God that nothing disastrous happen while you were all away. Thank God that you still have a house to disinfect and clean. Have a blessed lunar new year!

When we burnt food, we just let the air out for a few days. Proper ventilation will do the trick.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I was going to say blame it on the pizza delivery guy, but it's not delivery, it's delissio!

Be glad it's just smoke damage you are dealing with though. I would see if the insurance can help. Even if they can't, get a few quotes from pro cleaning people and decide if it's worth your time or not to do it yourself. Sounds like it could be a tedious job.


----------



## wannagotohawaii (Feb 29, 2012)

I did the exact same thing on Feb 27!!!


----------

